# I never thought I'd say this!!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't wait to give my four their baths!!! I've postponed their baths for 2 days waiting for my new Kool Pup Dryer to arrive! It's here!!! Dewey takes forever to dry, and I'm letting his coat grow out again. Hopefully this new dryer will cut down on the drying time. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

haahah I love it too! Enjoy in bathing and hairbrushing


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

That's how I felt Sunday with my new shampoo and conditioner. It was awesome difference. 
I heard the cool pup was on cooler side. Let me know


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

You will love your new dryer. I have it and love it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG! You are going the LOVE the Cool Pup! Take pics and let us know how you liked it! It has made a huge differece at our house!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I see an assembly line in my mind! Can I send my two over to you?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I have one but Ben hates it and I use my dryer, lol. So much for that purchase. Hope your fluffs love it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:Waiting:
I've had to much popcorn waiting to see how it went. Of course, if it were me giving four dogs a bath you'd have to wait a week to hear the results.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

TLR said:


> I have one but Ben hates it and I use my dryer, lol. So much for that purchase. Hope your fluffs love it!


Would it cost a fortune to mail? If I decide to go with it, I could buy it from you. I just worry that MiMi would be too cold. She shivers after a bath, even on very warm days. She eagerly goes to the grooming room because she wants the warmth of the drier. Is that why Ben doesn't like it?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

We love our Kool Pup dryer...by we i mean me! :HistericalSmiley: I just turn the knob til it clicks on and that's enough power to dry the kids.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't imagine giving four baths period...yikes....hope it quick with the new dryer


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Would it cost a fortune to mail? If I decide to go with it, I could buy it from you. I just worry that MiMi would be too cold. She shivers after a bath, even on very warm days. She eagerly goes to the grooming room because she wants the warmth of the drier. Is that why Ben doesn't like it?


That's exactly why Ben hates it. He likes the warm dryer and he hates the noise it makes. It's very powerful and even on the lowest setting, he shivers. I still use it on occasion but usually only after he is partially dried with the warm hair dryer.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> You will love your new dryer. I have it and love it.





Sylie said:


> Would it cost a fortune to mail? If I decide to go with it, I could buy it from you. I just worry that MiMi would be too cold. She shivers after a bath, even on very warm days. She eagerly goes to the grooming room because she wants the warmth of the drier. Is that why Ben doesn't like it?


Sylvia---That's penny too. Shivers and snuggles up in a towel. I bought a pet blow dryer at tjmax. It's warmer but not as warm as mine. I like it ok but I've heard the cool pup has better air flow but like you I'm afraid she would be cold. 

I heard they were loud, is that true? They sell them at eukanuba.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

They are not loud at all. They start out cool but mine warms up, not like a hair dryer but warm. I like it because it does not damage the coat.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Sylvia, you are cracking me up!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been done for awhile ,but was invited to my daughters for dinner! I really really like the Kool Pup. It dries really fast and my fluffs did great with it! It was more like Luke warm instead of cold. I like that about it, you don't have to hold the dryer so far away or keep moving it so it won't burn them. My dryer has a tendency to get hotter the longer you use it. My groomer gave me a hint to keep the dogs from getting chilled, set your hand held dryer up (not directly on the fluff) but just let it run to keep the air warm. Here they are after their bath and dry!
















































No one wanted to pose for pictures except Dewey!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad you like it Deb, they all look so kissable.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

They look great!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

We just got one after the last thread on the kool pup. I love it, Daisy is indifferent and Lilly is afraid of it. We are "in training" on it. I keep my old dryer on next to the new one this keeps it warmer but I don't like the noise of the old one. I hope to slowly turn off the old one and only use the new one over time. The Kool pup is much quieter and because of the long hose I can put it further away which makes it even quieter.

Yes it is much faster drying for us we just need to get use to it. 
It warms up over time but not very much especially if you want warm air but I love it instead of sitting in a sauna wishing they would hurry up and get dry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

cyndrae said:


> We just got one after the last thread on the kool pup. I love it, Daisy is indifferent and Lilly is afraid of it. We are "in training" on it. I keep my old dryer on next to the new one this keeps it warmer but I don't like the noise of the old one. I hope to slowly turn off the old one and only use the new one over time. The Kool pup is much quieter and because of the long hose I can put it further away which makes it even quieter.
> 
> Yes it is much faster drying for us we just need to get use to it.
> It warms up over time but not very much especially if you want warm air but I love it instead of sitting in a sauna wishing they would hurry up and get dry.


Yes, drying 4 with my old dry, I would be sweating and did feel like I was in a sauna!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't imagine grooming 4 babies in 1 day! My 2 like to snuggle in a towel and be held like babies for awhile after their bath. And they shiver. My hand held warms them and has a cooling button on it so I don't let it get too hot.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the older orange "Air Force" dryer. I used it to blow and help straighten hair on my Bichons, but have never used it on my Maltese. I do remember it starts off cool, but does warm up from the motor heat. Now, I just use my handheld dryer which conveniently has three heat settings - cool, warm, hot. I don't need the air force to straighten Manny's hair. The Kool Pup does look awesome - I like the optional travel case!


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear this. I've been considering this dryer for a while now. How much time would you say it saved you? - I have 2 malts (long coats) and a yorkie mix. Each malt takes about an hour. The yorkie is not so bad.
Does it get them completely dry or do you need to do some quick touchup work with a handheld dryer?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, they look fantastic!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

stapod said:


> I'm so glad to hear this. I've been considering this dryer for a while now. How much time would you say it saved you? - I have 2 malts (long coats) and a yorkie mix. Each malt takes about an hour. The yorkie is not so bad.
> Does it get them completely dry or do you need to do some quick touchup work with a handheld dryer?


It dried them completely, and I probably saved an hour or more . I didn't let them do the ZOOMIES after bath, I towel dried and put them on the grooming table right away. If I would alliwed them to air dry a little, it would of been even quicker. I also didn't have the power up too much as I wanted them to get used to the dryer first. I am really satisfied with it. My Dewey usually takes an hour to dry and his coat is just starting to grow out again. He is the main reason that I got the dryer, my other three don't take as long to dry.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They all look fantastic! How did they take to the dryer??? What would you say the pros vs. the cons of this dryer and the normal hand dryer?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Debbie, they look gorgeous. So glad you like the dryer. I have gotten very efficient with the dryer with time. When I first got it it would take me 35-40min to dry EACH dog (it took me atleast 1 hour with handheld dryer). Now this last time it took me 30 minutes total to dry both the dogs. I told my husband "I have become one with the dryer". :HistericalSmiley:

I should point out G&M don't have long coats, but they both have a lot of hair.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> They all look fantastic! How did they take to the dryer??? What would you say the pros vs. the cons of this dryer and the normal hand dryer?


*My pros -* 
Faster
No heat = I feel better about their coats not getting heat damage
Easier (with a third arm)
Adjustable speed (it's a continuous dial)

*Cons - *
The price :blink:

I don't think it's too loud, but then my dogs are not skittish and they usually do well with loud sounds.


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, I'm convinced. I just ordered mine (finally). Thanks for all of your input and for the pics of your lovely models.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They look great, they always do. :wub: I definitely need a new dryer and will look into this one. Thanks.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> *My pros -*
> Faster
> No heat = I feel better about their coats not getting heat damage
> Easier (with a third arm)
> ...


Same here, but I tend to go through a lot of $30.00 or so hand held dryers, so if this lasts, that would be another pro for me. Funny I won't pay that price for me a dryer, but for my dogs I I will!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooray! I am envious as I know that's a very nice dryer. More than pays for itself when you have four to groom! So I just want to know what color you got? Did I miss that?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So glad it worked so well. I will think it over again before Eukanuba. It's the drying time that's the killer :blink: even with my pet dryer.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Hooray! I am envious as I know that's a very nice dryer. More than pays for itself when you have four to groom! So I just want to know what color you got? Did I miss that?


I got the purple, since I have the purple grooming table. It's more like Grape. Just a square purple box!! LOL! As long as it works ,it could be pea green and I'd be OK with it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> So glad it worked so well. I will think it over again before Eukanuba. It's the drying time that's the killer :blink: even with my pet dryer.


I really don't mind washing and drying them, but all the time I'm standing there drying , All the other things that I have to do keep running through my head! If I had more time, it wouldn't matter !


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I really don't mind washing and drying them, but all the time I'm standing there drying , All the other things that I have to do keep running through my head! If I had more time, it wouldn't matter !


Exactly!! Me, too. Lol. Plus my back starts to hurt as well, but that's probably my posture more than anything else. - Still a bit pricey for me to justify at the moment. I'm getting amazingly good at justifying my purchases, though.  I will also be adding a new fluff to the family at the end of the month. (Soooo excited!!) So that's double the blow drying time. I can feel my back justifying a new dryer already.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Exactly!! Me, too. Lol. Plus my back starts to hurt as well, but that's probably my posture more than anything else. - Still a bit pricey for me to justify at the moment. I'm getting amazingly good at justifying my purchases, though.  I will also be adding a new fluff to the family at the end of the month. (Soooo excited!!) So that's double the blow drying time. I can feel my back justifying a new dryer already.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A NEW FLUFF!!! Oh now that is reason to get a new dryer!!! Can't wait to hear about him/her!


----------

